# Eugene Armstrong



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

Western hostage, Eugene Armstrong has been beheaded. The video has been posted on the internet and its the biggest thing on CNN right now. 

At the moment, the other two hostages, an American and a UK cit., are due to be next. 

The body has already been located. 

From the report, it sounded pretty brutal. 

If anyone has the link, I'd like to see it. Don't post it on here, just pm or email it to me. I'd hate for a young'n to stumble across it here. 


crazy times.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> From the report, it sounded pretty brutal.
> 
> If anyone has the link, I'd like to see it.


Whatever for? 

Does not watching another human being die by beheading, put the observer in the same class as the guy using the knife?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree - W.T.F for !!

I accidentally came across the internet video of the beheading of that poor Berg fellow and I watched it not thinking of what I would see - that sight still haunts me today and it bothers me more than I wish to admit.

Leave it be - run don't walk away. The image will be burned into your memories forever - 

This is not a movie, no actors, no fake blood or screams - this is real life ... that young man died a horrible, terrifying death ... this is not entertainment


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

no offense guys, but if he wants to see the video, let him.

just because its difficult for you to see it doesnt mean everyone's eyes should be blocked from it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmm. Some judgmental folk here, like no-one has ever rubbernecked at the scene of an accident.

Same [email protected], different pile.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i did a search on the berg video when i first heard of it but couldn't bring myself to download it for the reasons simon mentioned.

in college i skipped a class field trip where we were to witness a human dissection at U of T. didn't want the memories, thanks.

to each his own i guess.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ack, that's definately not anything I'd ever want to see.

Perhaps I'm too much of a visual person, but I don't even want to think of that. I feel badly for both the victims and their families.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

At this point in time, the so-called "Muslim Radical Extremists" have murdered far more fellow Muslims than infidels. They are attacking lineups of Iraqis who are looking for jobs in the military and in the local police forces. Blowing them up with suicide car bombs, among other things.

They are taking innocent people hostage...and murdering them in the most terrible ways. People who are often just trying to help rebuild Iraq. Like the two female Italian aid workers who were abducted last week, for example.

Wonder what it says about this particular behavior, in the Koran?  









Wonder if the warlords who are committing these violent crimes even CARE what it says about this sort of behavior, in the Koran?   

Not bloody likely.


----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, thanks for likening me to a murderer for wanting to see a video. 

For those that didn't persecute me for being curious, thanks, I guess. 

Childish....


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

To watch the video is one's personal choice. 
I feel to watch it is somewhat more than morbid curiosity. 

I did not wish to see the Berg video, though 2 acquaintences of mine did watch it and regret it. It still disturbs them immensely and they both wish they NEVER saw it.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I decided to dload the berg one and watch it....just before it happened I closed it. Then I decided to do it and I wish I never had..FREAKIN NASTY!...people this is brutallity and evil if I ever saw it. Those people who do the beheading are sick. It makes me ill that one can cut somebodies head off then go and have lunch and call it a day. I don't care what culture it is either. This world is a scary place. If someone wants to watch the video go for it but don't come here and complain that you have nightmares etc. You were warned.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

> Wow, thanks for likening me to a murderer for wanting to see a video.


I wasn't - I was trying to save you ... I am haunted by the images I saw and was hoping you would change your mind in viewing by giving you good reasons why you should pass this up. And I see I'm not the only one that this bothered ... 

If you want to see there is nothing nobody can do to stop you from viewing but don't say you weren't warned ... this is not a car accident that you catch a fleeting glimps at as you drive by - this is a horrible death an individual experienced and it wasn't over in a minute


----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

Life's harsh. 

I saw the older beheading video, and I was chilled buy it. Trust me, I'm human, but I didnt feel like I was there cutting his head off too. 

I'm well aware of what I am going to see. 

-Rade


----------



## misspentyouth (Sep 7, 2004)

The very reason these beheadings are videotaped, is to disturb the leaders and populace of their enemies (the infidels). That we would play into those twisted plans by distributing, downloading, and viewing the atrocities, is totally beyond me.

Any one of us may have already accidentally happened upon horrors in our lives, and perhaps there are other horrors yet to come. But to invite them in, as some degree of entertainment, is just wrong.

I'm sorry, but I've had sleepless nights from some of the horrors I've witnessed in my line of work. I want nothing to do with any video that will just add to that tally.

-Howie


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I haven't seen the beheading videos, but I saw the video of that ambush where the contractors were burned alive and then their corpses were dragged through the streets, beat with sticks and hung up on power lines. Not pretty.

My biggest concern is children watching this stuff. Most of these horrors are just a google search away and if I was 10 years old again I'm sure with all the front-page news out there my curiosity would get the better of me.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I can't believe the US homeland security is showing this. I agree with Capitol. This stuff is extremely bad for kids. This could give them all kinds of nightmares etc. This certinaly does not make the Muslims as a whole look good, even though most are not like this. Unfourtunatly, it is allways a few that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Because of my extensive working career outside of peaceful Canada, I've also seen quite enough nasty human behavior to last a lifetime. I certainly don't want to watch any more of it.









As for "Making Muslims look bad"...

I should like to point out that, while the majority of Muslims are not participating in this shocking and vile behavior, most North American muslims regularly contribute money to muslim charities and "school societies". These charities have been shown to be contributing cash that helps to FUND this sort of shocking and vile behavior. So some of the blood is on their hands, as well. Even if they weren't aware of what they were really contributing to.  

As a final note, the many beheadings and torture sessions are for sale on DVD in Baghdad, right alongside the more popular hollywood movies.

They are selling rather brisky, by all accounts.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Thats a sad truth. Many people give money for good causes and they dont allways go for the "good cause". I dont know if that is fair to say that some of the blood is on their hands too. As long as the person honestly did not know who was getting the money, then how can they be at fault? That is putting a lot of blame on people. I would be pissed off and disgusted if I donated to some charity that I thought was valid only to find out they were the mafia. It would only make things worse if people started saying some of the blood is on your hands.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It is certainly widely known nowadays, amongst the muslim population of this continent. But still they contribute millions each year to the "struggle".

The blood is certainly on their hands. And they know it.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Then each person should research the charities they donate to. Mabye your right. Maybe some people just want to look good because they donate, even though they know it's a terrorist front. Or maybe there is many people still who just donate and have no idea where the money is going. In the end I think it is each persons responsibility to find out where there money is really going. I think a lot of people have been fooled over the years. It was an excuse then to be ignorant, but not now, not in this day and age. Many Charities in Canada are a bunch of crooks too. They pocket most of the profits for themselves. You just have to be carefull.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Amazing. So now all Muslim charities are simply funders of terrorism? Heck, why not be done with it and confiscate the assets of all charities that are not run by WASPs?

This level of bigotry and unwarranted tainting of Muslims is totally unacceptable. Racism is clearly alive and well in some Canadian's minds.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And crushing naievete is obviously still clouding some other Canadian minds, eh Jim?

Not ALL muslim charities contribute to the death and destruction that we are seeing. But a LOT of them do. This is NOT news! It's been well-documented, even here in Canada.  

You should get out more.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

And you should stop tarring everyone with the same brush.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perhaps that would "tarring with the same bush".
Birds of feather......demonize together.











> Posted on: Sunday, August 22, 2004
> 
> EDITORIAL
> Demonizing Muslims isn't an Army mission
> ...


Not only does the Bush regime tolerate it - they encourage it.  At least some Americans speak out loudly against such idiocy......too few voices too faint these days


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I know that muslim people are supposed to give to charity, it is part of their religion and has been so for much longer than the Iraq conflict or the conflict in Isreal.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And now that pretty much ALL of them are very well aware that many of these Islamic "Charities" and "School Societies" are actually contributing vast amounts of these donations to the barbarians who regularly slaughter and maim innocent people on city streets....

Then we can probably expect these faithful adherents to the peaceful muslim faith to recoil in horror and re-direct their charitible donations to the few Islamic charities who AREN'T actively supporting violent inhuman behavior toward innocent civilians...can't we?   

Especially since so many of the really BAD ones have been publicly NAMED, of late.  

A year from now, if the donations are STILL pouring into these false charities from north american Muslims, in the same numbers, then we will have our answer.

I look forward to hearing that HAMAS and Al Qaeda, and all of the other vile groups of barbaric terrorists, will be rather short of money for bombs and guns in the very near future. At least from north american sources, now that the truth has been made public.

I'll be watching this rather closely.

You should be, too.


----------

